# Emco Unimat SL, M12x1 headstock fittings?



## FlowolF (25 Mar 2013)

Hi folks - have been lucky enough to be given the above lathe, which I'm primarily to be using for wood and other soft turning materials.

Has a 3 jaw scroll chuck on the headstock, and the fitting is the same as the tailstock - M12x1. I've fitted a live centre on the tailstock, am going to get a 3 jaw drill chuck for it to, but I wanted to take the headstock's scroll chuck out of the equation - it takes up valuable length on such a little lathe, provides added danger when 'finishing' pens and other small cylinder forms, and well I'd like to explore other means.

Anyone know of any M12x1 threaded parts I could use? - Can't seem to find a faceplate, or a pen mandrel fitting in M12. Have tried a couple of model making places to no avail so far. Could do with a spur drive centre too, that didn't need to be mounted in the scroll chuck - again maximising length and minimising danger and such (I'm good with my hands and can do really fine work, but I'm also excitable and clumsy on occaion and I value my fingertips LOL!).

Thanks for any help/advice.

Be well!

FlowolF/Shaun.


----------



## nev (25 Mar 2013)

hi shaun
could be worth trying rdg tools 
http://www.rdgtools.co.uk/acatalog/EMCO ... ORIES.html
they seem to have a vast selection of spares and accessories for Emco.
Am i correct in thinking that the lathe does not have a morse taper fitting in the spindle? as far as i am aware all of the pen making mandrels i have seen are all MT fitting, so you may need to get something made up? 7mm bar from a m12 'nut'??


----------



## Harbo (25 Mar 2013)

Most of the new fittings available are for the Unimat 3 & 4 models which have M14 threads.

Your best bet would be S/H stuff on the bay?

The SL went out of production in 1976 and the 3 in 1990.

Rod


----------



## chipmunk (25 Mar 2013)

Tracy Tools sell M12 x 1 Taps and dies which ought to make DIY fittings possible.

http://www.tracytools.com/index.php?route=product/category&path=1_10&page=4

Although it's possible then to make metal drives you can also do a lot in wood...

http://www.davidreedsmith.com/articles/WoodenFaceplate/WoodenFaceplates.htm

The Toolpost also do a couple of small chucks which will fit your lathe...

http://www.toolpost.co.uk/pages/Chucks___Accessories/MicroChucks/microchucks.html

If you have a 4-jaw chuck then a nice way to make a small drive centre would be to drill one end of a short length of square steel stock with a centre-drill which will create 4 pointy teeth and if you then tap the central hole, add a sharpened machine screw (file held on rotating screw) in the hole it'll give the point and you have the finished "business end". Thread the other end of the square stock M12x1 and you have your completed 4-prong drive centre.

Happy turning
Jon


----------



## FlowolF (25 Mar 2013)

nev":2zyjp6xn said:


> hi shaun
> could be worth trying rdg tools
> http://www.rdgtools.co.uk/acatalog/EMCO ... ORIES.html
> they seem to have a vast selection of spares and accessories for Emco.
> Am i correct in thinking that the lathe does not have a morse taper fitting in the spindle? as far as i am aware all of the pen making mandrels i have seen are all MT fitting, so you may need to get something made up? 7mm bar from a m12 'nut'??




Cheers bud.

I've looked at RDG and actually had a few bits from them and they're not too far from me either - sorry, I meant to add that in the post.

Some bits I can get but yeah, no MT on these, just an M12 solid shaft.

I have found a parallel shaft mandrel at Axminster - will phone them up see what dia. the drive end is - there's a possibility I could chuck it, drill it from the headstock and tap it from the headstock manually turning the drive pulley, but that may be asking a bit much from me and the Unimat.

I'll also be looking into the bar solution - thanks again.

FlowolF/Shaun


----------



## FlowolF (25 Mar 2013)

Harbo":3u6benrw said:


> Most of the new fittings available are for the Unimat 3 & 4 models which have M14 threads.
> 
> Your best bet would be S/H stuff on the bay?
> 
> ...



Aye I started reading the history weeks before I got the lathe - loads of fascinating info on http://www.lathes.co.uk/unimat/. Was around in production for a decent amount of time though.

You seen the little desktop CNC ones they're doing now? 'Cute' and interesting, but haven't a clue how good they are.

Cheers!

FlowolF


----------



## FlowolF (25 Mar 2013)

chipmunk":2m36vje5 said:


> Tracy Tools sell M12 x 1 Taps and dies which ought to make DIY fittings possible.
> 
> http://www.tracytools.com/index.php?route=product/category&path=1_10&page=4
> 
> ...




Thanks for the links. Think I have a handle on your description but it's _likely_ way beyond me right now. 

It's got a 3 jaw scroll not a 4 so square bar's out I'm afraid though - I'm sure I can come up with some solution based on what you and the others have said!

Very helpful place this - thanks again. ',;~}~


FlowolF


----------



## Harbo (25 Mar 2013)

Shaun, I have an Unimat 3 that I use for metalworking - have a look at my Clockmaking piece in the Metalworking section. 

Rod


----------



## FlowolF (26 Mar 2013)

Harbo":2thv143q said:


> Shaun, I have an Unimat 3 that I use for metalworking - have a look at my Clockmaking piece in the Metalworking section.
> 
> Rod




Just took a look - excellent and fascinating work you're doing there. I've seen a few completed clock and watch projects done on a Unimat (whilst hammering google for info this last year or so that I've been itching for one), but never any of the process. Wonderful.

I'm not 50 for another 6 years though so I have time to_ start_ learning some metal machining skills, just not now unfortunately - too much new stuff to pick up and I'm already learning on several new fronts right now, trying to get something off the ground.

One of my wishes though, of course, is and has been for some time, to have a full metal work/fabrication/machine shop (and one for wood, and plastics, and composites, and wet work (dying, electroplating/anodising/other chemistry) and the rest. But I get the feeling I'm not alone in this. Heh... 

Thanks for the inspiration Rod.

Be Well!

Shaun/FlowolF


----------

